# Novato en Pic´s Assembler o Niple



## aliteroid (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola a todos soy un principiante en esto de los pic´s y quiero inicirme y a prender rapidamente, la verdad es que no se nada de assembler y he encontrado Niple que es un programador por diagramas de flujo. ¿alguien lo conoce? ¿es facil de utilizar? Que otra alternativa existe?
gracias de antemano


----------



## Oscar Andrés Giménez (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro. Te comento, estoy dando un curso de Pics y por lo que leo estas a la altura de uno de mis alumnos. Me parece que tenes que encontrar un manual en castellano para ver la descripcion rapida del hard. De la programacion podes usar directamente los códigos del micro ya sea 16 o 18 con el IDE del MPLAB. Fijate que tipo de aplicaciones queres hacer. Te puedo ayudar a hacer algunos programas como para que arranques mas rápido. Que hard tenes?


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 4, 2007)

Perdona mi ignorancia pero a que te refieres con el hard , si es al programador entonces te puedo responder que no tengo ninguno y es esa mi primera duda para poder empezar que circuito me recomiendas??
Gracias por responder


----------



## Oscar Andrés Giménez (Jun 6, 2007)

Primero fijate de la familia pics cual micro vas a usar. Hay muchos tipos de modelos. Una vez que decidas cual usar, entonces podes pasar a ver todo lo demas. Arrancan con Pics12, 16 18 etc etc. Dentro de cada uno de ellos hay varios tipos. Si te ayuda el mas usado es el Pic16 y dentro de ese modelo te recomiendo el Pic16F84. Si te sirve esto, entonces te puedo recomendar Soft y Programadores etc etc para trabajar desde una PC. Definir cual micro usar depende de la aplicacion que estes pensando, si es por conocimiento lo mejor es el recomendado. Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 6, 2007)

Gracias nuevamente. Mi intensión es aprender por lo basico, asi que me inclino por el que recomiendas.Te agradeceria el esuqema del programador y el soft. Ahora me imagino que un programador puede servir para varios pics, ¿o no es asi? al igual que el soft??


----------



## Oscar Andrés Giménez (Jun 7, 2007)

Mirá, el programador que te voy a enviar es para los Pics16F83 o F84. Vienen programadores Universales que podes comprarlos o armarlos pero requieren mas componentes y un soft especial. Los Universales son para cualquier chip Pics desde el 12 hasta el 18 y sirven incluso como programadores de memorias. En cuanto al soft es limitado pero anda muy bien. La información de todo lo prometido la tengo en mi PC de casa. O te la paso mas tarde o mañana a primera hora. Decime de que parte de Chile sos. Yo soy de Catamarca en Argentina.
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2007)

te reco,irmdo el pic16f876 o pic16f877, es lo mismo que el 84 pero se puede reprogramar el solito.
Parece tonto pero no lo es, te montas una placa con unos cuantos led y pulsadores y el canal serie (adaptador).

Porgramas una UNICA VEZ el bootloader y luego cualquier modificacion no tienes que sacar cada vez el micro de la placa. Compilas y envias , compilas y envias.

Yo utilizo uno para el puerto seria, supongo que sera como el que te enviaran, y te permite programar de todo,pic16 18, eeprom..., aunque el mio le ize una adaptacion de zocalos.

El soft lo tienes en microchip bajate el mplab


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 9, 2007)

Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas.
. Yo soy de la ciudad de Los Andes al otro lado de Mendoza en tu pais, si alguna vez has venido a chile tendras que haber pasado por aqui
Saludos y espero ansioso
Gracias


----------



## chispy (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola como estas, te comento que programo bajo niple y hasta el momento creo que es la manera mas sencilla de programar, son diagramas de flujos que una vez compilado genera el codigo assembler. Basta repasar el manual, y ver un par de ejemplos para comenzar con proyectos sencillos(si nunca programaste pics) y complejos. Lo bueno es que el creador del soft esta a disposición online para cualquier duda. Podes bajar una demo de www.niplesoft.net
Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 13, 2007)

Ya tengo algunas cosas: Programador universal, MPlab, IC prog y voy a adquirir el PIC16F84 para empezar. una vez que construya el programador. No se si falta algo??


----------



## chispy (Jun 14, 2007)

Para probar tus proyectos te faltaria un protoboard y los elementos del protoboard (cristal, regulador de voltaje, transformadorr, pulsadores, leds, resistencias, capasitores). Saludos y mucha suerte en el mundo de los pics.


----------



## AKIRE (Feb 26, 2009)

hola  oigan alguien de ustedes me puede dar un link para descargar el turbo assembler la verdad las veces k lo he bajado no se baja muy bien del todo y aparte a la mera hora de instalarse me pide un disco y no se ni que onda ayudenme!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 27, 2009)

Hay un libro muy completo sobre lenguaje assembler: microcontrolador 16f84 desarrollo de proyectos. Editorial Ra-ma.
te puede ayudar como libro de apoyo, lo puedes descargar de internet para que veas como es y si te gusta comprarlo...

saludos.


----------



## Meta (Feb 27, 2009)

www.pic16f84a.org


----------



## kosovo37 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo recomendaria utilizar para un principiante y como lo estoy haciendo yo, PIc Simulator Ide, es muy facil, y despues ir probando con otro software


----------



## AKIRE (Feb 28, 2009)

eit gracias por sus respuestas se les agradecee.. ok ya hablando de todo esto  no soi mui buena programando alguna recomendacion en particular?! saludosss


----------



## colmenares58 (Mar 29, 2010)

hola a todos quisiera un ejemplo bien sencillo de niple en el foro tengo el demo pero creanme no he podido realizar ninguno gracias


----------



## mechazz (Oct 1, 2010)

Saludos colegas estoy aqui para pedir ayuda hacerca de la programación con micro , ya eee programado 
en mplab varias veces , pero me gustaria programar una pantalla lcd en niple para mayor facilidad , ee leido el manual ee seguido los pasos , ee comprado 2 pntallas lcd , para intentar poner un solo mensaje pero nada de nada estoy usando el 16f628a , al momento que niple me genera el codigo en ensamblador lo copilo en mplab y quemo mi pic con el codogo en hexadecimal ,pero no resulta nada , empece a pensar que puede ser la configuración de la pantalla lcd , pero no ya la cheque un millon de veces , pero no y estoy en etapa de decadencia al no poder programar esto , puesto que mi intencion es poder hacer que en la pantalla se muestre una variable que cambie continuamente conforme oprimo un push botton pero si no puedo con un simple mensaje ya sabran , les dejo los esquemas tanto de niple como del lcd y si tienen un programa de niple de muestra se los agradeceria mucho y tips de conexion de un lcd tambien bueno muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 1, 2010)

mechazz dijo:


> Saludos colegas estoy aqui para pedir ayuda hacerca de la programación con micro , ya eee programado
> en mplab varias veces , pero me gustaria programar una pantalla lcd en niple para mayor facilidad , ee leido el manual ee seguido los pasos , ee comprado 2 pntallas lcd , para intentar poner un solo mensaje pero nada de nada estoy usando el 16f628a , al momento que niple me genera el codigo en ensamblador lo copilo en mplab y quemo mi pic con el codogo en hexadecimal ,pero no resulta nada , empece a pensar que puede ser la configuración de la pantalla lcd , pero no ya la cheque un millon de veces , pero no y estoy en etapa de decadencia al no poder programar esto , puesto que mi intencion es poder hacer que en la pantalla se muestre una variable que cambie continuamente conforme oprimo un push botton pero si no puedo con un simple mensaje ya sabran , les dejo los esquemas tanto de niple como del lcd y si tienen un programa de niple de muestra se los agradeceria mucho y tips de conexion de un lcd tambien bueno muchas gracias de antemano



Esa versión tiene problemas con los tiempos de escritura (no en todos los LCD y corregido en la V5.5), debes de editar el código asm en la parte de control LCD o hacer todo manualmente sin niple... Busca en el foro que creo que el control LCD con asm ya se ha echo.

saludos


----------



## mechazz (Oct 1, 2010)

ok gracias por el tip y estare en contacto


----------



## snakewather (Oct 1, 2010)

aliteroid dijo:


> Hola a todos soy un principiante en esto de los pic´s y quiero inicirme y a prender rapidamente, la verdad es que no se nada de assembler y he encontrado Niple que es un programador por diagramas de flujo. ¿alguien lo conoce? ¿es facil de utilizar? Que otra alternativa existe?
> gracias de antemano




 Hola a todos! 

En mi experiencia probe el niple al principio. Me parecio  una solucion comoda facil de usar un entorno grafico accesible, mas sin  embargo cuando se trata de hacer programas con pics mas sofisticados  como con LCD, Teclado, RS232, USB, o simplemente manejar varios  retardos, el niple presenta problemas a la hora de crear los asm ya que  aveces requiere de varios ciclos para realizar una instruccion o no  cumple con las especificaciones que queremos.

Y por lo consiguiente no que queda un programa .HEX grande en memoria a comparacion que uno compilado en ASM, C ó PBP. 

Mi  recomendacion para ustedes que empiezan como alguna vez me toco decidir  por que camino irme es la siguiente: El niple sirve y esta bien usarlo  pero considero que solo para aplicaciones simples muy simples dira yo.

Para  algo mas profesional y que a la larga nos ayudara mucho a mi  consideracion son los siguientes lenguajes de programacion para pics:

ASM: con el podemos trabajar con el pic de tu a tu en su lenguaje natal.

C    : El mas usado de todos y ahorra codigo asm.

PBP : el Basic pero  para Pics parecido a C solo que un poco mas facil.

Menciono estos por que son los que usado asi que aqui les dejo unos links que a mi me sirvieron mucho.


MI TUTORIAL:

Curso tutorial del PIC16F877
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-tutorial-pic16f877-12890/



Este va muy bien como complemento a mi TUTO.
ASM desde 0 (ASM desde cero)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/asm-desde-0-asm-desde-cero-16898/



Curso de programación en C para microcontroladores PIC 
 Muy completo un poco avanzado.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-c-microcontroladores-pic-10796/


OTRO EXELENTE TRABAJO!
Curso programacion de pic en bsic pro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/



NOTA:  Sea cual sea el que les llame la atencion es importante Leer los post  desde el principio solo asi lograran agarrarle el hilo a la onda  jejejejeje.

Espero les sirva saludos!


----------



## mechazz (Oct 1, 2010)

ok muchas gracias en verdad snakewather creo que empezare con el que tengo experiencia que es el asm a ver como me va porque realmente hay mucho que me falta aprender


----------



## snakewather (Oct 2, 2010)

mechazz dijo:


> ok muchas gracias en verdad snakewather creo que empezare con el que tengo experiencia que es el asm a ver como me va porque realmente hay mucho que me falta aprender




 Si te ira bien!

El curso que hice del PIC877 empieza desde lo mas basico y eso mismos pasos los puedes aplicar para cualquier pic solo cambian algunos registros y direcciones yo lo hice con el 877 por que ya hay mucha informacion del 16f84.

De hecho ahi pueden tambien encontrar los diagramas de los grabadores que utilizo (por serial y por usb) ademas de tutos para winpic800, ICprog, y ejemplos!


----------



## mechazz (Oct 4, 2010)

hola otra ves ya programe y lo simule en ensamblador y con niple 5.5 y simulado en proteus  funciona genial tal como quiero  pero en el lcd fisico nadamas no hace cosas raras con un lcd y con el segundo lcd
peor no hace nada , la verdad nunca ee visto , ni e echo la programacion de un lcd , y no se por donde 
nadamas no me sale , estoy investigando los tipos de lcd pero nadamas no veo mi error todos parecen que se conectan igual, y todo pero no se si tienen un esquematico o algo que les resulto se los nafradeceria


----------



## snakewather (Oct 4, 2010)

mechazz dijo:


> hola otra ves ya programe y lo simule en ensamblador y con niple 5.5 y simulado en proteus  funciona genial tal como quiero  pero en el lcd fisico nadamas no hace cosas raras con un lcd y con el segundo lcd
> peor no hace nada , la verdad nunca ee visto , ni e echo la programacion de un lcd , y no se por donde
> nadamas no me sale , estoy investigando los tipos de lcd pero nadamas no veo mi error todos parecen que se conectan igual, y todo pero no se si tienen un esquematico o algo que les resulto se los nafradeceria



checa aca!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-display-lcd-microcontrolador-pic-201/
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com/


----------



## mechazz (Oct 6, 2010)

hola , antes que nada gracias snake por la ayuda ,vengo postiando mis resultados ,exitosamente encontre me falla o mas bien fallas porque eran 2 , el primer problema con mi pantalla lcd no era la lcd en si esta funcionaba bien , la pantalla mostraba cosas raras que no tenian nada que ver por la conexión que tenia los pines del lcd , considere los pines de izquierda a derecha osea 1 2 3 4...14 viendolo de frente la pantalla cundo buscando en un datasheet de un lcd parecido y fijandome bien en la placa de mi lcd mostraba cual erael pin uno y cual el pin14 que resulto ser en mi caso el ultimo pin de la izquierda 14....4 3 2 1 de esta forma , bien eso esplicaba los cuadros negros en la pantalla , pero despues me tope conque no se mostraba nada y mi  segundo error fue que conecte mal mi potenciometro la terminal de enmedio va al 5v la de un extremo al pin3 del lcd contraste y el otro extremo a nada , eso fue mi error consideraba mi poto solo como una resistencia individual lo cual esta mal, para que funcionara solo conecte mi pin3 del lcd a la terminal de enmedio potenciometro, una terminal de extremo a 5v y la otra a GND detalles que deberas me causaron problemas , y santo remedio bueno este es mi punto espero que alguie le sirva salu2s y la moraleja es checar bien los datasheet bye


----------



## snakewather (Oct 7, 2010)

mechazz dijo:


> hola , antes que nada gracias snake por la ayuda ,vengo postiando mis resultados ,exitosamente encontre me falla o mas bien fallas porque eran 2 , el primer problema con mi pantalla lcd no era la lcd en si esta funcionaba bien , la pantalla mostraba cosas raras que no tenian nada que ver por la conexión que tenia los pines del lcd , considere los pines de izquierda a derecha osea 1 2 3 4...14 viendolo de frente la pantalla cundo buscando en un datasheet de un lcd parecido y fijandome bien en la placa de mi lcd mostraba cual erael pin uno y cual el pin14 que resulto ser en mi caso el ultimo pin de la izquierda 14....4 3 2 1 de esta forma , bien eso esplicaba los cuadros negros en la pantalla , pero despues me tope conque no se mostraba nada y mi  segundo error fue que conecte mal mi potenciometro la terminal de enmedio va al 5v la de un extremo al pin3 del lcd contraste y el otro extremo a nada , eso fue mi error consideraba mi poto solo como una resistencia individual lo cual esta mal, para que funcionara solo conecte mi pin3 del lcd a la terminal de enmedio potenciometro, una terminal de extremo a 5v y la otra a GND detalles que deberas me causaron problemas , y santo remedio bueno este es mi punto espero que alguie le sirva salu2s y la moraleja es checar bien los datasheet bye



MUY BIEN!!! te cuento antes manejaba el lcd con asm despues migre a PBP o CCS en el PBP esta bien facil manejarlo checalo! de todos muy bien por poner tus resultados le se serviran a otros. jejeje!


----------

